# No bootable disk found



## halfagascan (Dec 19, 2021)

Clean install.
FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4 amd64
NUC Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4250U CPU @ 1.30GHz
Installed base with no errors, installed desktop-installer, and kodi.
Time to reboot, boots with no suitable boot device found.
Turn power off, via pulling the plug, repower, no BIOS screen, immediately to the above error.
Leave unplugged for ten - fifteen minutes, power on, can access BIOS, select the only disk available to boot, internal
harddrive, correctly identified, it boots fine.
Where do need to look to solve this?
Thanks


----------



## halfagascan (Dec 19, 2021)

here is gpart show ada0

```
jerry@arclight:~/from_arclight $ gpart show ada0
=>       40  976773088  ada0  GPT  (466G)
         40       1024     1  freebsd-boot  (512K)
       1064        984        - free -  (492K)
       2048    4194304     2  freebsd-swap  (2.0G)
    4196352  972576768     3  freebsd-zfs  (464G)
  976773120          8        - free -  (4.0K)
```
How do you see that is is marked bootable?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 19, 2021)

Sometimes a cold-reboot works better than a warm-reboot.


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 20, 2021)

"No suitable boot device found" versus it works. And BIOS screen versus no BIOS screen: Seems to be a hardware problem. Can't be the OS, so it's not a FreeBSD problem. I would look at motherboard and power supply.

On the other hand, I once had a SATA disk that was so broken that the computer had similar symptoms (no BIOS screen, no boot) when it was plugged in, so it could also be the disk drive itself.


----------



## halfagascan (Dec 20, 2021)

With the computer shutdown, 10-15 minutes, I'm able to boot into the bios.
If it's been running and power disappears, and power reapplied, the "No suitable" appears, I do have a second drive, I'll put in and see what happens.
So in freebsd, and gpart, how to make sure the boot partition is bootable?
In linux its visible using fdisk, something comparable?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 21, 2021)

halfagascan said:


> ```
> jerry@arclight:~/from_arclight $ gpart show ada0
> =>       40  976773088  ada0  GPT  (466G)
> 40       1024     1  freebsd-boot  (512K)
> ...



First:

`fstyp /dev/ada0p1`

– to tell whether the type of the file system at partition 1 is _recognisably_ `msdosfs`.

fstyp(8)


----------



## halfagascan (Dec 21, 2021)

fstyp: /dev/ada0p1: filesystem not recognized


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 21, 2021)

Thanks. Assuming UEFI boot …


… the symptom is not rare, it's typically the result of accidental misuse of a command that's traditionally associated with boot code.

In these cases, the misuse breaks (wrongly overwrites part of) the file system. If this is the case for you, you can either:

recreate the file system then repopulate it with the required files (see below); or
start afresh, reinstall FreeBSD.
Which would you prefer?

Reference

Re: EFI boot partition overwritten (Warner Losh, FreeBSD, 2021-07-16)


----------



## halfagascan (Dec 21, 2021)

Thanks for the pointer, grahamperrin, gets me started in the correct direction.
In reading the link, seems fairly simple, ha, famous last words.
I'll give option 1 a spin, as I have a spare drive that suffers the same issue, all installed and ready to go, so a backup, if you will.
I've read about deleting swap, and checked the system, seems it's running all in memory:

```
swapinfo -k  /dev/ada0p2       2097152        0  2097152     0%
```

Just another question before I jump in.
On this desktop 
	
	



```
fstyp -l /dev/ada0p1: filesystem not recognized
```
 and it boots fine.
So why does it boot with no issues?


----------



## Emrion (Dec 21, 2021)

You have a system that should boot in legacy BIOS but not with EFI.

For me, you have two choices:
- Go in your BIOS settings and set the boot on legacy BIOS (or CSM).
- Reinstall FreeBSD and select "GPT (UEFI)" when it comes to choose your disk scheme.


----------



## halfagascan (Dec 21, 2021)

I'll have to check the bios, but its normal for me to set legacy.


----------



## halfagascan (Dec 21, 2021)

ok, progress, but on boot, I just see an underscore, blinking, top left corner.
No messages about "No suitable".
A power reboot and I am able to access the bios, select the disk and boot.
Bios is set to legacy, ahci, fast boot off and the harddrive appears correctly

```
gpart show ada0
=>       40  976773088  ada0  GPT  (466G)
         40       1024     1  freebsd-boot  (512K)
       1064    4195288     2  efi  (2.0G)
    4196352  972576768     3  freebsd-zfs  (464G)
  976773120          8        - free -  (4.0K)
```


```
fstyp /dev/ada0p2 msdosfs
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 21, 2021)

halfagascan said:


> Bios is set to legacy



Since (it appears) you reinstalled the system and gained an EFI system partition, try switching to UEFI boot. Or CSM.


----------



## halfagascan (Dec 21, 2021)

No, did not reinstall, followed the above link, did I screw-up?
I do a reboot in a bit, change UEFI


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 21, 2021)

halfagascan said:


> … followed the above link, did I screw-up? …



Not entirely. 

On closer inspection, I see that you no longer have a swap partition.


----------



## halfagascan (Dec 21, 2021)

On reboot, into bios,changed to UEFI, no disks visible, saved, rebooted,"No suitable".
Back to bios, legacy selected, ada0 shows, as well as usbdrive for boot, select ada0, reboots fine.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 22, 2021)

halfagascan said:


> … bios, legacy selected, … reboots fine.



Thanks, are boots (from cold) – and reboots (warm) – now _consistently_ good?

For a UEFI-capable computer to *not* reliably boot a UEFI-enabled installation smells, to me, like a bug. 


FreeBSD stable/13 and 14.0-CURRENT _do_ include fixes for UEFI, however these fixes are (to the best of my knowledge) _not_ related to the symptoms above.


----------



## halfagascan (Dec 22, 2021)

warm reboot = blinking underscore, no bios select-able menu
cold reboot = blinking underscore, bios menu is visible and select able, double click installed harddrive, normal boot


----------



## halfagascan (Dec 22, 2021)

Ok, I give up on using kodi and freebsd, just to many issues that should work.
harddrive not recognized, automount, I have no idea why, either takes forever or never mounts, cec-client is a disaster, will not connect, I think its trying the wrong /dev/, seems it should use ACM0, but it going to ttyU0, in kodi. iptvsimple, fails to load ANY guide data.
Thanks for the efforts, freebsd may be a good desktop, but not as a kodi server.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 22, 2021)

Sorry to lose you after only three days here. What model is the NUC? 

<https://bsd-hardware.info/?view=computers&vendor=Intel&d=FreeBSD> a few users …


----------



## halfagascan (Dec 23, 2021)

I did upload:

```
https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=61acc33619
```
That's me, on the NUC
Was only three days, since I posted on the forum, tried to solve it, searching, seems nobody uses kodi and freebsd, I may still use it as a desktop, so I'm not totally giving up.
Thanks for the help


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 23, 2021)

Thanks. 

`pkg install --yes --quiet sysutils/hwstat sysutils/lsblk sysutils/pciutils sysutils/usbutils && lsusb`

(FreeBSD bug 252282 – sysutils/hw-probe runtime dependencies comment 5 …)


----------

